#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > Engineering Colleges Direct/Management Quota Admissions Related Discussions >  >  Direct Admission in ITM University Gwalior

## Sachali

*About :* ITM University is a multidisciplinary university known  for its quality of research and teaching across the academic spectrum,  with subjects spanning the sciences, engineering, management, fine arts,  social sciences, arts, nursing etc.

It has been at the forefront of learning, teaching and research and  leader in many different fields in its educational endeavour. In a  relatively short-time span it has created an image for its excellence as  an institution of higher learning through outstanding teaching and  world-class research so as to produce well-rounded graduates with  lifelong abilities to provide leadership within the societies they  serve. We have a well-deserved reputation for last 15 years for  excellence, as demonstrated by host of educational institutions already  operating under out flagship banner i.e., ITM Universe.

ITM University-Gwalior, is established by the Act of State  Legislature, M.P. and is notified in the Official Gazette  (extra-ordinary) of the State Government after having received the  assent of His Excellency Governor of M.P. Who will be the Visitor of ITM  University. ITM University-Gwalior, is sponsored by Samata Lok  Sansthan, a registered charitable Trust. The Trust was successfully  running various Institutions in discipline of Engg. Technology, Life  Science, Computer Applications, Management, Nursing & Education etc  for last 15 years enjoying the top ranking in the State & the  Region. The flagship Institutions under ITM Group of Institution (known  as ITM Universe - brand name) like Institute of Technology &  Management (ITM) & Institute of Allied Science and Computer  Applications (IASCA) at Gwalior are NBA & NAAC accredited  respectively. 

*Branches
*
Civil EngineeringComputer Science & EngineeringElectronics & Communication EngineeringElectrical EngineeringMechanical EngineeringInformation & Communication TechnologyBiotechnology
*Please contact me if you need "Direct admission in management quota seats in ITM University Gwalior" in B.TECH. (2012-2016) .

Contact me now, limited seats left...

+91-9716005045 (Alisha Khanna)

**

**
*






  Similar Threads: ITM University, Gwalior btech admission 2014 cutoff fee placement facilities Amity School of Engineering, Amity University, Gwalior btech admission   2014 cutoff fee placement facilities Direct Admission in NRI Institute of Technology and Management Gwalior Direct b.tech admission in ip university-b.tech direct admission in ip university Direct admission in b.tech in gwalior - b.tech direct admission in gwalior

----------


## GautamK92

Hello first of all thanks for the information about ITM Gwalior. Can you tell me how much is the placement through ITM gwalior in Computer Science Engineering. My AIEEE rank is around 224000, can I get admission in ITM Gwalior in the spot round?

----------

